# Programma per la gestione dei log

## GuN_jAcK

Ciao ragazzi,

Sapreste consigliarmi un buon programma per la gestione dei log dei miei server?

Avendo un parco server piuttosto vasto, avrei la necessità di poter consultare in maniera semplice (magari con una web interface) tutti i log e riconoscere in maniera veloce gli stati critici, eventuali errori etc...

Idee?  :Question: 

Grazie in anticipo

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quando ai tempi guardai per una cosa simile al lavoro avevo trovato app-admin/monit o net-analyzer/icinga2.

Il primo e' forse quello che si configura piu' velocemente, il secondo e' piu' completo, dovrei mettermi anche io a studiare uno dei due per lavoro.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

cosa ne pensi di Graylog?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Purtroppo e' la prima volta che ne sento parlare quindi non saprei dirti.

----------

## ago

Una delle soluzioni che fa per te è lo stack ELK

----------

